# Question



## ThreeDogNight (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi I am new here, I am 31 and just was diagnosed with GERD and I have some symptoms that are driving me crazy. Before starting prilosec I used to have these spasms in my esophagus, my dr said that was because there was some erosion. Okayyyyyyy now the spasms are gone but sometimes, Usually after lifting stuff I get this weird tugging sensation in my esophagus, it almost feels like my esophagus is asleep and sometimes it goes up to the back of my throat. It doesnt hurt but just feels like someones pulling on my esophagus. I am starting to get scared maybe its cancer or something. The pain goes away after i belch a whole whole lot. I was thinking maybe gas but i never in my life felt gas like that. Do any of you get the numb tingling esophagus with the pulling feeling? Oh PS whats barretts esophagus, i have told i am high risk for this with GERD? thanks so much!!


----------

